# How do you buy your medications?



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Since I can't get Interceptor, I'll need a new heartworm medication for Joey. Will also need more Vectra 3D.

Do you purchase your medications directly from the vet, or do you get a script and purchase from an online source?

The medications through the vet are so expensive, but I feel awkward asking for a script so I can buy them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I always buy right from the vet but only need to treat in the summer months so it's not terrible for me. Once you factor in shipping, they might not be as expensive. If I can get them cheaper elsewhere, I would ask for a script.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I treat all year, so I'd like to save money wherever possible.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/185853-do-you-order-pet-medications-online.html

I buy monthly. Makes it seem cheaper.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I order through the pet medication site that is advertised on the forum. National pet pharmacy or something like that. They send a prescription request to your vet and he sends one back. My vet matches any price, even online, but we moved out of the city and I don't really feel like driving to him to pick them up so I just do it this way. He's happy that I come in once a year for shots and heartworm check anyways. He gets his $200 for a 10 minute check up and I don't think he can complain that I buy my medications else where.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I order online. 

Drs Foster and Smith is a trusted company and has really good prices. 

Don't feel awkward about asking-many people do it and the vet might even offer to price match.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have purchased from HW preventative and monthly flea control products from PetCareRx.com and KVVetSupply.com. After doing some research, I asked my vet to switch my script from Heartgard Plus to Iverhart Plus or Iverhart Max (same active ingredient, same dose, at substantially less cost). Iverhart's website sometimes has a rebate on a 6- or 12- month supply, too.

FYI, on PetcareRX.com, clicking through Ebates results in a rebate of 5%, and if you have something in your cart and click to close the window, you'll get an annoying-but-useful pop-up window offering 10-20% off if you complete the order. 

I recently found a local vet who will price match if I bring in a print out of the Internet price, so that works for me--ask yours if he or she will do that!

I also saw an ad recently that Walmart's pharmacy will now fill prescriptions for HW preventative. They're selling a generic of ivermectin, the same active ingredient in brands like Heartgard.

If you are uncomfortable asking for a script from the vet, and if your vet won't price match, many of the large online sites allow you to place an order and give your vet's contact info--they'll call to get authorization, so you don't have to ask yourself. Easy.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to be paying enough to the vet in August for the exam, bloodwork and shots that he shouldn't complain about giving me a script.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Magwart said:


> I have purchased from HW preventative and monthly flea control products from PetCareRx.com and KVVetSupply.com. After doing some research, I asked my vet to switch my script from Heartgard Plus to Iverhart Plus or Iverhart Max (same active ingredient, same dose, at substantially less cost). Iverhart's website sometimes has a rebate on a 6- or 12- month supply, too.
> 
> FYI, on PetcareRX.com, clicking through Ebates results in a rebate of 5%, and if you have something in your cart and click to close the window, you'll get an annoying-but-useful pop-up window offering 10-20% off if you complete the order.
> 
> ...


I had a very bad experience with petcarerx to the point I reported them to various agencies that control online pet prescriptions. Basically, they failed to inform me of a voluntary recall for Iverhart Max and when I informed them, it took them weeks to replace my product, they still didn't inform others of the recall, and they were very dismissive towards me.

I have also used kvvetsupply and like them.

My vet requires I sign a waiver to buy products online.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

Most vets will price match the total cost if you bring in a printed copy on the possible invoice, meaning product plus shipping. 

Also, alot of vets are charging a "script fee" now. Our office does it. $5 fee for us writing a script for medications we can refill in house. They say it is paying for the Dr's time to review the chart and write the script. I will say, I hate this, but most clinics in our area are doing it. 

We also require a waiver like the PP. These pet medication supply companies are not regulated so there is no way to know if the medication is being stored properly - hence why the companies that produce the product do not guarantee it like they do when you purchase through a vet. I will be honest that I am not current on what companies Novartis (and the like) back, but I know in the past they did not back 1800PetMeds. Novartis and such did not sell their product to some of these companies, so they are coming by it 3rd party, normally overseas. I know it has improved over the years, but I think that is why many vets were hesitant to approve scripts in the past.

That all being said, DO NOT FEEL BAD about asking for a script. Heck, I work for a vet and there are still somethings can get cheaper online than I can at cost through my clinic. These large companies buy in bulk and can charge less than small vet offices. Do what you need to do to keep your animals happy and healthy!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Tatonkafamily said:


> Also, alot of vets are charging a "script fee" now. Our office does it. $5 fee for us writing a script for medications we can refill in house. They say it is paying for the Dr's time to review the chart and write the script. I will say, I hate this, but most clinics in our area are doing it.


My vet better not start doing this or he will definitely lose a client. They already nickel and dime for many things (like a vet tech fee) and I just don't think that 10 seconds of writing is worth $5.

By the way, I get that they need a tech there, I just don't want to see that I'm being charged for it as an invoice item. It's not like I have a choice to refuse the vet tech...if I could refuse the tech then he could invoice me for the use of one.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

My vet uses a 6 month heartworm shot for his own dogs (boxers), so I went with that since I live where I dare not miss a dose.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I buy them online at 1800petmeds or drsfosterandsmith

I have had a couple vets kick a fuss about approving medications from online distributors. I spoke to the office manager and argued my point, but they still refused. I just told them to close my files at their clinic and forward it to a new one that will allow me the option to buy my medication from where I like. 

When you get a script from your medical doctor, they can't tell you which pharmacy to purchase the medication from. You get a script or the doctor calls it in to a pharmacy of your choice. Why should it be any different for pet medications? These places are accredited and have good track records in recent years. I feel comfortable purchasing from them and enjoy the convenience.


----------

